
Donald Knuth at a March for Science - frakturfreund
https://twitter.com/jchchm/status/856542680830038016
======
Clubber
He's one of the greats. Gates famously wrote "If you think you're a really
good programmer... read (Knuth's) Art of Computer Programming... You should
definitely send me a résumé if you can read the whole thing,"

"It took incredible discipline, and several months, for me to read it. I
studied 20 pages, put it away for a week, and came back for another 20 pages.
If somebody is so brash that they think they know everything, Knuth will help
them understand that the world is deep and complicated."

His books are probably the most owned, least read volumes since the Bible.

